# Golf Clubs



## Topflite_d2 (May 7, 2007)

Hello, I am getting some extra cash soon and I was thinking about getting, a membership to a local course and some new clubs with the money. I was just wondering if anyone had a suggestion of clubs. I was looking at around 100 dollars ± 20 dollars. I know I won't get very good clubs for that price but I'm sure they will be better than what I have. I was looking at a full set of Ram clubs. I don't remember the price but my friend has a set of Ram irons and he seems to like them. Please post suggestions of clubs at or round 100 dollars ± 20 dollars. Thank you.


----------



## Topflite_d2 (May 7, 2007)

Well after researching clubs I realized that I won't even get any clubs for that price. I guess I will save up like $300.00. So does anyone know any good new complete golf sets. Thank you


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Check out your local Buy/Sell in the newspaper, or the local Swap Shop if theres one in your area. A lot of areas now have on-line buy/sell sites, and sometimes you can pick a good set of clubs for a reasonable price. 

Del


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

See if there is a craigslist listing for your city. Join, log in, (it's free), and look under sporting goods going back some time. The older the ad, the more negotiable the price may be.


----------



## Topflite_d2 (May 7, 2007)

Well I mean what brand should I get?


----------



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

Topflite_d2 said:


> Well after researching clubs I realized that I won't even get any clubs for that price. I guess I will save up like $300.00. So does anyone know any good new complete golf sets. Thank you


Hey,

I think there are some less than US$300.00 complete golf set which you can choose over at 
Ebay, GolfSmith or Golf Galaxy online site.

They have special offers nowadays.

The following brands worth buying are: 

Adams
Callaway
Cleveland
Jack Nicklaus
Tour Edge

You can buy 2006 made Golf clubs which is less than US$50 to US$100.00 cheaper.

I will post which brand models later worth getting.


----------



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

try looking at this

Wilson 2007 ProStaff 3 x 2 x 6 Set
Golf Clubs: Full Sets


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

You could see what your old clubs are worth, and add that total to your spending amount..sorry can't help much with this one..seems like I saw a nice set of used Hogan's on Ebay a while back for $300. Try looking there.


----------

